# Leaning the viola



## Mike0831

I'm 57 y.o and learning the viola. I see a lot of people think they might be too old to begin learning. It is never too late in life to learn an instrument. Although I have a lot of years playing classical guitar it is not the reading of music which is the "struggle" (I'd rather use the word "challenge") it is more the physical act of using a bow and fingering notes without frets to guide me. Nonetheless it is possible and very likely if you stay with it and enjoy the progress you make. Reading music is not hard once you know the basics. The most important thing is to enjoy the little steps of progress you make


----------

